# Relate your first yak experiences in big water



## 7.62 (Apr 15, 2011)

I got my first kayak last fall and have been out on it only 5 or 6 times so far. Once on a 15 mile float on the James (flat water) and the rest in my local reservoir. As the saltwater bite starts to turn on, I can't wait to get out for what I consider my first big water experience. I am excited but also a bit nervous. I’d like to hear some people talk about their first big water experiences. You know, what kinds of things happened that you didn’t expect, what you didn’t consider that you should have, how you felt out on the water, both positive and negative feelings and thoughts.


----------



## Ruedy (Oct 10, 2000)

I have a problem with boats, water and gentle rocking...........I sleep like a baby!........About 18 tears ago I shoved off from the Sandbridge beach near the fishin pier with my OK Scrambler. Once I got out where I could barely hear the croud on the beach, nice gentle rocking, I leaned back, layed down thinking "THIS is nice!" Well, I fell asleep, I'm not really sure for how long. The next thing I remember is something woke me with the momentary feeling of not knowing where I was. My eyes opened to see water and fins. I thought "SHARKS!" Then I felt the water on my face and saw the spray from blowholes. It was a pod of porpoises that woke me and I was surrounded. REALLY cool experience but it was a hell of a long paddle back!\


----------



## Ronaulmtd (Feb 8, 2011)

Point Lookout Cornfield Harbor was my first long distance open water kayak experience- the hardest part of the trip was coming back in- I fished all day for striped bass from the point out into the deep waters of the lower Potomac River and over into the Bay- the late afternoon wind whipped up chop against an out going tide and the current picked up to a 3 knot flow- try paddling (or peddling) against a 3 knot headway into 3-4 foot chop for six miles- this trip convinced me to buy a Hobie Mirage Drive...


----------



## smlobx (Jul 3, 2009)

MY first was in Pamlico Sound last year. I have a place in Hatteras and I want to have alot of experience behind me before I go in the ocean side there with their currents etc. I have actually found the sound to be quite productive...

My suggestions would be to go with someone who has a lot of local knowledge and can show you what to do and what not to. We hired JAM and he was definitely worth it.


----------



## FishyFingers (Oct 30, 2010)

Hungover, 5' rollers and a Big Game in the Chesapeake Bay.... Not a good day and I now have a Trident 13 hahaha


----------



## Smathersfish (Jun 24, 2011)

A buddy and I decided that the shoals at Cape Point did not look to bad one day in April 2000. We paddled out south of the point about 500 yards and crossed the shoals with approx. 5' breakers and turned toward open ocean. Paddled about 2 hours out. The swells grew to about 8'-10' from at least 3 directions. It was crazy. At some times we were 30 yards from each other and out of sight. We decided to cross the shoals to save time on the return. This was a mistake that I feel lucky did not cost us more. When we crossed over the back of the first breaker it was obvious a big mistake had been made. We were both swimming in seconds. The breakers were at least 10' with huge curls. We continued east and the waves were getting bigger with no end in sight. We came to the realization that we could not make it and turned around and headed back west. At one point we performed a tandem Perfect Storm where we were paddling side by side with all we had up a wave that was as tall as our 12' SOT's. We watched each other go up and flip back on our heads. When I opened my eyes I was in the washing machine spinning wildly hugging my paddle against my chest. We were in deep s%&t. Very scary to say the least. The paddling gods looked down and helped two idiots escape Diamond Shoals that day. We made it back north of the point and collapsed on the beach. Thankful. I try to relate this experience to others but, you had to be there. I would like to see those sights again but cannot muster the courage. This was stupid but we were young inexperienced kayakers with a buzz. I am just glad the lesson was learned without tragedy. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j4KKYyGgyhw


----------



## JAM (Jul 22, 2002)

*Welcome to Diamond Shoals*



Smathersfish said:


> A buddy and I decided that the shoals at Cape Point did not look to bad one day in April 2000. We paddled out south of the point about 500 yards and crossed the shoals with approx. 5' breakers and turned toward open ocean. Paddled about 2 hours out. The swells grew to about 8'-10' from at least 3 directions. It was crazy. At some times we were 30 yards from each other and out of sight. We decided to cross the shoals to save time on the return. This was a mistake that I feel lucky did not cost us more. When we crossed over the back of the first breaker it was obvious a big mistake had been made. We were both swimming in seconds. The breakers were at least 10' with huge curls. We continued east and the waves were getting bigger with no end in sight. We came to the realization that we could not make it and turned around and headed back west. At one point we performed a tandem Perfect Storm where we were paddling side by side with all we had up a wave that was as tall as our 12' SOT's. We watched each other go up and flip back on our heads. When I opened my eyes I was in the washing machine spinning wildly hugging my paddle against my chest. We were in deep s%&t. Very scary to say the least. The paddling gods looked down and helped two idiots escape Diamond Shoals that day. We made it back north of the point and collapsed on the beach. Thankful. I try to relate this experience to others but, you had to be there. I would like to see those sights again but cannot muster the courage. This was stupid but we were young inexperienced kayakers with a buzz. I am just glad the lesson was learned without tragedy.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j4KKYyGgyhw


I have had my Lunch Fed to me more times then I care to relate out there, it can go real bad, real quick... I have left lots of Gear out there, leashes don't do Sh!t when a 10 foot wave closes out on ya.... It has its days when its not bad, it all depend on the topo of the bottom, right now its not bad at all, lots of cuts and escape routes to get away from the hairy stuff... If you want to go again, get up with me, there is a safe way to do it... 

JAM


----------



## marstang50 (May 3, 2005)

hmmm. what was in that jar @ 0:51. Look like some good ole homemade peach stuff/maybe mango.


----------



## Smathersfish (Jun 24, 2011)

marstang50 said:


> hmmm. what was in that jar @ 0:51. Look like some good ole homemade peach stuff/maybe mango.


Courage (pineapple)


----------



## CarvedTones (Mar 6, 2012)

I have only gone barely out past the breakers a few times and done some ICW trips where the waves come mostly from the massive boats that make you feel like an ant, but I have done a lot of the freshwater heavy stuff (kayaked the Grand Canyon, a few other big water canyons and lots of smaller ones that still had big violent waves). There is one huge difference to be aware of. In current (fresh or salt) the water is moving faster the boat and if you ever start to go over you want to brace in the direction your boat is going. In the surf, the waves are force moving through water and except for the last few feet at the beach, the water really isn't moving that much. If you are surfing or getting pushed along by a breaking wave, your boat will be moving faster than the water and if you start to go over you need to brace in the opposite direction from the direction you are moving in. If you are an experienced river dog, every fiber of your being will be screaming that this is wrong, but it isn't. If you are coming out an inlet pushed by the tide and get hit by breakers at the same time and start to go over you will just have to sit there confused about what to do until you just try something or swim...


----------



## dena (Jun 20, 2010)

When in the wind, waves, and wakes, it can feel as if you are in a washing machine.
A confused sea, for me, is the hardest to get a handle on.


----------



## CarvedTones (Mar 6, 2012)

I thought of a more precise way to put it. When you brace, you want to put your paddle down on water that has already been under your boat. If you put it on water that is about to go under your boat, it will get swept under and you will go over.


----------



## keepmefishing (Feb 4, 2012)

talk to a few people and ask alot of questions.i would start in the back bays and work your way into the surf .start with small surf get use to paddling thru the surf and learn the ocean


----------



## Carolina Rebel (Aug 25, 2005)

Used to go out some in an 8' SOT, cheapie Moorae Daylite Paddler from Boater's World. Was good for learning though, some tips:
If you plan on going through breaking waves at any point, practice, practice, and practice some more with an empty kayak. This practice is fun and it will save the day.
Lean forward going into breaking waves, lean back riding them back in, work the paddle so you stay straight, and don't let the wave crash down over the back of your yak. 
I've never gone out in bigger than 3-5ft. swells, and since I'm prone to seasickness that was more than enough for me. Weren't terribly choppy swells that day, kayak stability was not an issue, nausea was. 
Make room for lots of water/gatorade.
Try to go with a buddy. If you don't, always let someone know where you're going and when you plan to be back. 
There's more, but I'm out of time. Big water kayaking is fun, can be very productive, whether you catch fish or not it's a priceless experience.


----------



## sgtcupps (Sep 28, 2009)

i got seasick on my first trip in big water. good thing I was alone or i would have got made fun of. in my behaf i was really hung over from taquila the night b4


----------



## JAM (Jul 22, 2002)

CarvedTones said:


> I thought of a more precise way to put it. When you brace, you want to put your paddle down on water that has already been under your boat. If you put it on water that is about to go under your boat, it will get swept under and you will go over.


Don't take em side to, head on into the big stuff, never heard of Braceing on a Sit On Top, don't think it will work out for ya... Too much Current to hang a paddle for more then an instant... With the Ferry's in Hatteras, closer is better ya take less waves, but a Sport fisher kicks more swell then the ferries.. Was out there last year when 25 or so sport Fishers were coming back in after a tourney, talk about a washing machine.... Hid behind an Island as waves you could surf riped by for a long time... Go with someone and gain experience, I am sure there are Kayak Guides where you live or Visit...Hire one, it will save you allot of Time, and make you much more safer on the water.. I wish I could have hired someone 10 years ago... 
JAM


----------



## TheCream (Sep 21, 2011)

Last October was my first ever trip into the ocean (Garden City/Huntington Beach SP in SC) with my kayak after several years of small rivers, ponds, and lakes in Ohio. I found this out (nearly the hard way): going out into the surf is a whole lot easier than coming back in. I admittedly cheated a little and hopped on/off my SOT after pulling the boat out a ways. I thought going out it was pretty simple...keep the nose straight, keep paddling, and the boat will push right through the waves. Coming back in the first time, I timed it perfectly and rode a wave in like a pro, then hopped off in knee deep water. Well, the 2nd and 3rd attempts at landing in the surf were not as smooth. The 2nd trip, coming back in, a wave broke early behind me and caught me off guard, pushing me sideways. How I didn't roll, I have no idea. I saved it, probably only because the waves were small. The 3rd time I rode it in better, but then my nose dipped down and must have caught sand, once again shoving me sideways and I managed to not roll. I figure I was just lucky the waves were small those last 2 times because by all rights I should have gone for a swim.


----------

